# Commentary on Paul/Huckabee on HS



## bonsai jim (Jul 22, 2005)

I ran across this commentary on a HS e-newsletter.

http://www.home-school.com/news/huckabee.html

Jim


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Ooooooo. Good article. Thanks.


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

Good article.


----------



## PromisedLand (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes thank you for passing that on! I love Mary Pride and I love Ron Paul! :baby04:


----------

